# What are you favorite strains?



## JuicyyFruit (Jul 20, 2015)

Mine are first super lemon haze especially for the lemony smell. Have you tried it? I feel like its only in places like LA. My second favorite is Maui waui because of the hawaiian name and effects and pineapple-y fruity smell. My third favorite is Jack Herer because it smells lemony too but like a scented lemon cleaner version and it gives a good high. I also like og kush but I haven't tried it in a really long time and I used to like sour diesel but I noticed the last few times it would make my head cloudy. Wbu?


----------



## POrKBeLLy420 (Aug 5, 2015)

Sour diesel, Sour O.G, Larry O.G, Chiesel, O.Geez special, SkyWalker O.G, Headband, KingKush, Platinum O.G, Master Kush, O.G Kush, Grandaddy Purple, Banana Kush, Grape Ape, Purple erkle, Agent Orange, Blue Hawaiian, theres more but I cant think of em lol


----------



## POrKBeLLy420 (Aug 5, 2015)

Strawberry Cough, Blue Dream, Alpha Blue.


----------



## Crazytrain420 (Sep 1, 2015)

All of them


----------



## POrKBeLLy420 (Sep 1, 2015)

Crazytrain420 said:


> All of them


lol


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 10, 2015)

1. The one I have today......................
2. Free ones ..............


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 24, 2015)

White widdow, hashy piney plain smooth creamy smoke.
Blueberry, 2 phenos In particular the one that tastes and smells abit like butterscotch, and the other tastes like blueberry ribena. 
Both brilliantly Classic and important strains, a lot of good hybrids came from these 2. 
Uk cheese the famous exodus cut, amnesia haze, lsd are also top favourites.


----------



## v1sual (Sep 26, 2015)

Og kush , purple urkle, sour d


----------



## Alienwidow (Sep 26, 2015)

I just had some alien og today that was soooooo excellent. Probably top five on my taste list. Blueberry has to be another favorite. Blue cheese, and another super tasty one if you get the right pheno is sweet tooth. Just thinking about this makes me want weed and cheese cake.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 26, 2015)

Pure power plant , purple kush , cherry pie x pck , bubble gum , greatwhite shark , one blue blue berry strain older then Dj's that has the carolina Blue in it Northernlights / freezeland


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 26, 2015)

OGK , GDP . Chem, Agent orange, blue dream .


----------



## New Age United (Sep 27, 2015)

Or, alsaskan thunderfuck, blueberry, northern lights, dakini kush.


----------



## peter berger (Sep 27, 2015)

Liberty haze. Great yield its got a fruity almost lime scent and a strong high that breaks clean with almost no crash.


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 27, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> I just had some alien og today that was soooooo excellent. Probably top five on my taste list. Blueberry has to be another favorite. Blue cheese, and another super tasty one if you get the right pheno is sweet tooth. Just thinking about this makes me want weed and cheese cake.


I had an ice cream smelling pheno of sweet tooth that stunk up the place more than blue cheese, best part is the blue cheese were in flower and the sweet tooth was in veg lol.


----------



## fandango (Sep 27, 2015)

Chem Dawg...Headband...C99


----------



## tommarijuana (Sep 27, 2015)

Skywalker OG...Green crack...pink kush to name a few


----------



## Alienwidow (Sep 27, 2015)

fandango said:


> Chem Dawg...Headband...C99


Have you ever run any haze? Same question to the guy below ya..


----------



## fandango (Sep 27, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Have you ever run any haze? Same question to the guy below ya..


Yes silver Haze...nice one.Forgot my next one(CHERRY PIE)doublejj has me sold on that one...also it smells real good and clogs up my sissors(sp) real fast


----------



## Alienwidow (Sep 28, 2015)

fandango said:


> Yes silver Haze...nice one.Forgot my next one(CHERRY PIE)doublejj has me sold on that one...also it smells real good and clogs up my sissors(sp) real fast


Im done with cherry pie. I wish i wasnt but im done with her. Damn shes a nice girl. I swear mines a 17% strain. Not enough. Medicinally shes had lots of compliments. My cancer patients love it for the pain killing. Not much of an appitite inducer though. Shell be missed but her replacement will be loved just as much i bet.


----------



## fandango (Sep 28, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Im done with cherry pie. I wish i wasnt but im done with her. Damn shes a nice girl. I swear mines a 17% strain. Not enough. Medicinally shes had lots of compliments. My cancer patients love it for the pain killing. Not much of an appitite inducer though. Shell be missed but her replacement will be loved just as much i bet. View attachment 3509657


Nice plants.


----------



## MouseE (Oct 24, 2015)

Sour D
Gorilla glue #4
Ghost train haze
Chemdawg
Super lemon haze


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 24, 2015)

I have grabbed a bunch of these new strains and haven't smoked them yet. They smell unreal. Every time I open up the jar it fills up my shop space in the garage. Probably bought about 12 different strains in the last month and some are from recreational stores here in WA. I'm not even counting the delicious shatters and oils I've been purchasing as well. Now I've had some favorites in the last few years : blue dream, purple kush and marionberry. It's kinda outrageous when I think about it but I used to be like buy one strain and smoke it now it's multiple strains that I'm looking forward to tasting soon. Back in college I remember two strains: blueberry and purple kush. Blueberry was one that stuck out because of its buds and color, they were gold with blue tinge on the buds. You could have put buds on a thin gold stick and it looked like a jewel.
Purple kush was this dark dark and DENSE nug group. Great smoke, would cherry for a long time in a bong getting at least two go arounds


----------



## TokerJayG (Oct 25, 2015)

POrKBeLLy420 said:


> Strawberry Cough, Blue Dream, Alpha Blue.


I've had em all and they were all good!!! Are you from Colorado pork belly? I really dig on feh alpha blue. 

But right now I smoking
Bruce Banner, Mob Boss, Durban Poison, Headband, Grape Ape, Pineapple Express, Mammoth, Flo n lastly some Moonshine Haze. 
So far I'm liking the moonshine, poison n flo. Found three seeds in my banner buds. See how they grow next year outdoors. It'll be my first grow ever. Happy smoking everyone!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 1, 2016)

DJS Blueberry,SLH, Lambsbread, Mango Haze, Raspberry Kush,Cinnex,Gorilla Glue and G6 Jet fuel. Growing out some Tangie and also looking fwd to try Moonshine Ghost Train.
Ordering some DJS Shortbread and a few Bohdi crosses, so am sure there will be some flavour-bombs in there


----------



## Collect THC (Sep 1, 2016)

I love Super Lemon Haze, Grape OG, Kannabia Citrus, and the Birmingham favourite Big Buddah Cheese...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 1, 2016)

Crazytrain420 said:


> All of them


True that


----------



## OnezDreadz (Sep 3, 2016)

Haze, Diesel, White Widowl & Soma ... but there are a lot of strains out there ... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TokerJayG (Sep 3, 2016)

Gosh just gotta post again, almost a year later too! My favorites sure did change now! Lately I'm taking a liking to Platinum Delights, SinMint Cookies, Sour Kosher, Cupcake, !!!Lucky Charms!!!!, BTOG, HGK, Grand OG and Raspberry Diesel(DnA Genetics). So many more like everyone says....


----------



## PCXV (Sep 3, 2016)

Think I just posted these in another thread but around OR a few fire strains:

Trainwreck 
Cobra Kai
Obama Kush
Sunset sherbert
Gummy bears
Blue magoo

My dad and i are growing a handful of strains ive never smoker before, hopefully some will make it to my favs.


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Sep 4, 2016)

ALL OF EM


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 8, 2016)

TokerJayG said:


> Gosh just gotta post again, almost a year later too! My favorites sure did change now! Lately I'm taking a liking to Platinum Delights, SinMint Cookies, Sour Kosher, Cupcake, !!!Lucky Charms!!!!, BTOG, HGK, Grand OG and Raspberry Diesel(DnA Genetics). So many more like everyone says....


How did that sour kosher do? Smell taste yield? I got that and a 5th element I just started so curious to know what's good.


----------



## TokerJayG (Sep 9, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How did that sour kosher do? Smell taste yield? I got that and a 5th element I just started so curious to know what's good.


Sorry thenotsoesoteric, I am not a grower just yet, living situation limits my ability to do exactly that! But I can tell you that the taste is definitely worth the yield(hi or lo). The medicating effect is always up to the job n never fails. The meds I had tested out at 23% and I honestly think you couldn't go wrong with this strain. It has the taste, smell and high, and hopefully what your looking for! Hope it turns out great for YOU!! Keep the peace and spread smoke!


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 11, 2016)

TokerJayG said:


> Sorry thenotsoesoteric, I am not a grower just yet, living situation limits my ability to do exactly that! But I can tell you that the taste is definitely worth the yield(hi or lo). The medicating effect is always up to the job n never fails. The meds I had tested out at 23% and I honestly think you couldn't go wrong with this strain. It has the taste, smell and high, and hopefully what your looking for! Hope it turns out great for YOU!! Keep the peace and spread smoke!


Sounds good


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 11, 2016)

JuicyyFruit said:


> Mine are first super lemon haze especially for the lemony smell. Have you tried it? I feel like its only in places like LA. My second favorite is Maui waui because of the hawaiian name and effects and pineapple-y fruity smell. My third favorite is Jack Herer because it smells lemony too but like a scented lemon cleaner version and it gives a good high. I also like og kush but I haven't tried it in a really long time and I used to like sour diesel but I noticed the last few times it would make my head cloudy. Wbu?


Michigan here it's good


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 11, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Or, alsaskan thunderfuck, blueberry, northern lights, dakini kush.


Alaskan thunder fuck strong ass strain but made me paranoid I'm an indica guy. Nine pound hammer here is my favorite golden goat if it's sativa


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Sep 14, 2016)

an ounce I picked up. Amazing weed.


----------



## totinospizzarolls (Nov 9, 2016)

Dang, I wish I had access to as many good strains as you guys do!! Whenever I ask dealers what strain it is, they just kinda look at me with a confused look before admitting that they're actually not sure. However, I have tried and loved Silver Haze. I also really liked this one purp I had... it was super citrus-y smelling and had such a smooth taste


----------



## TokerJayG (Nov 12, 2016)

TokerJayG said:


> Gosh just gotta post again, almost a year later too! My favorites sure did change now! Lately I'm taking a liking to Platinum Delights, SinMint Cookies, Sour Kosher, Cupcake, !!!Lucky Charms!!!!, BTOG, HGK, Grand OG and Raspberry Diesel(DnA Genetics). So many more like everyone says....


Sorry everyone, the raspberry diesel is a strain created by Humboldt Seed Organisation, not DNA Genetics. I must advise all to try it at least once. The terps are nice indeed! A surely odd but welcomed scent and superb taste. Uplifting but calming, yet functional.


----------



## Tkm953 (Nov 12, 2016)

Anything that starts with C and ends in S


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 12, 2016)

Livers/Blues. Old school skunks, some hazes and always some NL..


----------



## ismann (Nov 15, 2016)

No particular order: Zombie Kush, OG Kush, Jack Herer, White Widow, Northern Lights, Sour Diesel.


----------



## danbridge (Nov 15, 2016)

Gorrilla glue #4 and GSC


----------



## TokerJayG (Nov 18, 2016)

I feel you all the way. When I first started getting from my guy he also never knew the strain, but would always say it smells dank. So If it smells dank I take it, it smells fruity I take it, if it smells like grass or hay or I open it up and then smell before taking it. Guess what I'm saying is smell is a deciding factor for me than always knowing the gentics. Speaking of which I recently scored some White Lavender and that stuff had a stench that made me sneeze! For real! Skunky, musky, herbal with that lavender tickle and a dash of peppery spicyness. Smoke on!


totinospizzarolls said:


> Dang, I wish I had access to as many good strains as you guys do!! Whenever I ask dealers what strain it is, they just kinda look at me with a confused look before admitting that they're actually not sure. However, I have tried and loved Silver Haze. I also really liked this one purp I had... it was super citrus-y smelling and had such a smooth taste


l


----------



## Giddy up (Nov 29, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Alaskan thunder fuck strong ass strain but made me paranoid I'm an indica guy. Nine pound hammer here is my favorite golden goat if it's sativa


Love the Goat! My favorite indeed.


----------



## jane621 (Jun 12, 2017)

Alienwidow said:


> Im done with cherry pie. I wish i wasnt but im done with her. Damn shes a nice girl. I swear mines a 17% strain. Not enough. Medicinally shes had lots of compliments. My cancer patients love it for the pain killing. Not much of an appitite inducer though. Shell be missed but her replacement will be loved just as much i bet. View attachment 3509657


beautiful!


----------



## Bombattak (Aug 4, 2017)

Lemon skunk, low producer but dayummmmm hit like an hammer. More high than couch lock


----------



## MrTHCCBD (Aug 11, 2017)

Tangerine Dream


I’ve been waiting impatiently for this strain to arrive. It has earned a loyal following on both sides of the Atlantic and has decimated competition at Cannabis Cups in both Michigan and Los Angeles and also won the Jamaican World Cup.


Gorrilla glue is the proud product of Colorado based GG Strains and owes its impressive genes to Chocolate Diesal and Sour Diels. It is a nicely balanced hybrid that has some of the highest TCH of any strain; reportedly up to 28% *OMG*.


Gorrilla Glue has one of the strongest smells of any strain I have handled. It holds a strong, pungent diesel smell that will overwhelm any competing fragrance and take over any medium sized room.


You will definitely need a grinder as the yellow-green bud is as sticky as its namesake and is almost more trichome than plant matter - YUM!

Uncle Dank


----------



## tstick (Oct 12, 2017)

gorilla glue #4


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Oct 12, 2017)

Im a big fan of the sub cool TGA genetics. When grown properly the flavors and highs are just amazing!

Believe it or not a few Nirvana strains were also very good over the years. Ive heard the quality has changed a bit though.

On a side note had some god awful luck with greenhouse feminized a few years ago. Yikes!

Have really enjoyed some brothers grimm over the years as well. Wish I could remember the names of all the strains but do not.

Currently growing some local seed stock that aint so bad at all. Tahoe OG and Rose Kush crosses. Thumbs up. Some of the other favorites were from companies that dont even exist anymore. 

Will always be a fan of some good Durban Poison. Call me old school but thats one strain I will always love when grown and cured properly. 

Bo'


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 13, 2017)

I had some Golden Goat (my avatar)that was right up there with some of the best I have ever had. I am growing out some new strains that should enter my top five. Very much looking forward to Second Generations Short Bread (east coast sour lambsbread x f4 Blueberry)and Clown Royal (GG#4 x f4BB) and In House Genetics Silky Johnson,Tahoe Sap,MOAC, Black Cherry Pie. I am going to cross a Second generation Blueland (candyland x f4 blueberry) to a DVG Foulmouth to run outdoor next year too. Love my meds.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 20, 2017)

*Texada Timewarp* (BC Bud Depot) (Image attached) is my #1 Strain, effect wise
*Erdpurt *by Ace Genetics is one of the most beautiful plants I've ever grown (No Pics atm but I am planning another Erdpurt grow sometime in the near future)

*Chocolate Thai* is a close runner up but I've only ever grown it once - which is also the only time I've ever smoked it.


----------



## SdMEDgrower (Oct 29, 2017)

Forbidden fruit
Obama og


----------



## bro54209 (Dec 15, 2017)

Captain crunch had my eyes beaming light, Green crack, purple haze, gsc, ogk, lsd


----------



## Guacamoeely (Dec 28, 2017)

Sativas (Sativa-Dominant Hybrids) are my favorite, hence the profile picture, so  *Trainwreck*,  Sour Diesel  and *Blue Dream* are my favorites.
One of my Indica favorites is  Primus.


----------



## free420info (Jan 16, 2018)

in no particular order

Freisland (m33)
Congolese
Island Sweet Skunk
Barb Tangie
Barbara Bud
Anything with a strong God Bud Pheno.


----------



## Sanitas Vibrationum (Jan 29, 2018)

GG4, Strawberry Banana by Dark Heart and Tahoe Platinum OG from Santa Cruz breeder.


----------



## Kent Sage (Jun 25, 2018)

Purple haze, ATF, AK-48, 24K Gold, G13


----------



## TokerJayG (Jun 26, 2018)

So I have to update since strains are always being added and I’m discovering new strains,recent strains and old strains that I’ve tried since. Here’s my new list
Cindy 99 (recent cut, never got to the try old cut I’ve heard and read great things about)
Biscochitos (named after the state cookie of NM)
White bubba
Kosher Kush
Sweet thang
Banana tangie
Panama red
Kimbo kush


----------



## Sleepybud (Jun 30, 2018)

Gotta agree with Tangerine Dream, as I'm running it indoors and outdoors this season(I'm also running two others that I've never tried-Mandarin Sunset + Amnesia)! 

Blue God 
Platinum Huckleberry Cookies
MOB
Blueberry


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 15, 2019)

time to wake this damn thread up. from old school stuff 
1. UBC CHEMO
2. KROMES WHITE
3. GRAND DADDY PURPLE
4. URANIUM CRANIUM
5. BUBBA KUSH
6. SERIOUS SEEDS CHRONIC
7. BLUEBERRY PRE 2K OUTKAST CUT/PG CUT NO. MY NUMBER ONE OF ALL TIME
8. BLUE DYNAMITE
9. ORIGINAL DIESEL =TOP 5
10. CHEMDOG D
11. CHEM NO. 4
12. GRAPE APE
13 SOUR DIESEL

NEW SCHOOL STUFF =
BLUE CHEESE
TANGIE
GG1 AND GG2
JAEGER
GREEN CRACK
PLATINUM OG = CURRENTLY ALMOST GONE
BIO DIESEL
RED SONJA
JET FUEL
WEDDING CAKE

A FEW I FORGOT in both categories


----------



## RBGene (Dec 10, 2019)

Smoked many Great Strains this season both Old School and Latest Wave of New Stuff!
Jack Herer and GDP still my Personal Faves for anytime!
Great Strains I enjoyed in 2019 are: 
Grape Pie Cookies , Boost, Gelato #33, Panama Gold, Columbian Cookies, The Sauce, Banjo, Mac1,
Slurricane, Sundae Driver, Phunky Lemon Donut, Game Changer, Granpa's Gold, T.I.T.S. Blueberry Muffin,
Space Ace, Pineapple Upsidedown Cake, Jungle Spice, Grease Monkey, Velvet Hammer, Blackberry Fire, and
GLUSA.


----------



## Hust17 (Dec 18, 2019)

Strains I’ve most enjoyed:

ICE
Ambrosia
Chemo
Blue Dream


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 19, 2019)

OG or diesel. Need that gassy fuely funk


----------



## CountryFriedPotHead (Jan 18, 2020)

My favorite strain has sat at #1 on my list for a while, it is hands down (Cindy 99 x White Widow) 
My favorite strain Ive ever grown was a Keylime Pie bag seed. Il attach a pic of a sexy nug from one of my lower colas heads on that girl. Recently found it in my snapchat memories


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 19, 2020)

In mid 70's to early 80's fav strains were: Maui Wowie, Thai Stick and Jamaican Lambsbread.

THESE DAYS: Chem D crosses, GDP, Chocolate Thai, Dosidos, GSC, NL#5, OG Kush


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 19, 2020)

CountryFriedPotHead said:


> My favorite strain has sat at #1 on my list for a while, it is hands down (Cindy 99 x White Widow)
> My favorite strain Ive ever grown was a Keylime Pie bag seed. Il attach a pic of a sexy nug from one of my lower colas heads on that girl. Recently found it in my snapchat memories  View attachment 4459403View attachment 4459404


Just ran ww and 99 ,what awesome strains to grow and what a great cross of two of the best! Ty for sharing


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 19, 2020)

My list is constantly changing but they are usually indica Dom hybrids. Huckleberry cookies, pineapple Express! Believe it or not is friggin amazing when done right. And to finish off top 3 .... Gg4


----------



## CountryFriedPotHead (Jan 19, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> My list is constantly changing but they are usually indica Dom hybrids. Huckleberry cookies, pineapple Express! Believe it or not is friggin amazing when done right. And to finish off top 3 .... Gg4


The way you talk about the pineapple makes me happy ive never had any subpar pineapple express, it has never disappointed me. I always get giggly and blitzy.


----------



## outerstar (Jan 20, 2020)

JuicyyFruit said:


> Mine are first super lemon haze especially for the lemony smell. Have you tried it? I feel like its only in places like LA. My second favorite is Maui waui because of the hawaiian name and effects and pineapple-y fruity smell. My third favorite is Jack Herer because it smells lemony too but like a scented lemon cleaner version and it gives a good high. I also like og kush but I haven't tried it in a really long time and I used to like sour diesel but I noticed the last few times it would make my head cloudy. Wbu?


 Lemon Haze was super popular when I went out to Boulder, I really liked that one.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 20, 2020)

Right now..
Headbanger
False teeth
The sauce
True og
GG4


----------



## wolsinyourarea (Jan 28, 2020)

Bubba Kush, green crack. Oh ya!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

Running a Wedding Cake strain, Orange Cookies strain, White Widow and Black Sugar....never had Orange cookies or Black sugar before but they sounded like something I'd like.


----------



## pharmfresh (Jan 28, 2020)

The purple mazar, golden pineapple x purple mazar, Blackberry x Northern lights x Golden Pineapple x Big Sur Holy Weed
we call it Black Pineapple


----------



## pharmfresh (Jan 29, 2020)

The Blackberry is a blackberry kush


----------



## JesusFreakier (Feb 1, 2020)

CountryFriedPotHead said:


> My favorite strain has sat at #1 on my list for a while, it is hands down (Cindy 99 x White Widow)
> My favorite strain Ive ever grown was a Keylime Pie bag seed. Il attach a pic of a sexy nug from one of my lower colas heads on that girl. Recently found it in my snapchat memories  View attachment 4459403View attachment 4459404


CURE for dry cracked cuticles = Aquaphor Healing Ointment Advanced Therapy. Put it on before you sleep. Like ultra thick Vasoline.
Fav strains: OG Kush, Scarlett Johansson, Black Jack, GG4.


----------



## mpaull (Feb 2, 2020)

9 pound Hammer, Dosi Whoa and Tom Ford.


----------



## Hydrahail (Jan 23, 2021)

Jager 
Orange gelato
Meat breath
Chemdog
Superlemon haze
Cheese
Ailen gurilla glue
Rockstar tuna
Tuna
Bluefin tuna
Rockstar
Lol so many


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 24, 2021)

Golden Goat and Lambsbread are two old favorites. Some of my newer favorites are Darkhorse's Lemon drop cookies, Solfire's Black banana and Double Tap, Rare dankness' GTH #1, Greenpoint's Jelly Pie and Sin City's Tangerine Power. Very anxious to try a few new strains this year including a few Runtz crosses, Dynasty's Huckleberry f4's among others.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 24, 2021)

Bubba kush.. confidential cheese..GDP.. Deathstar..cornbread..nuke 19


----------



## DaHamentashkid (Feb 8, 2021)

GMO and Alaskan Thunder Fuck


----------



## Son of a collier (Mar 30, 2021)

Blueberry OG from Barneys Farm, pineapple chunk from Advanced seeds, blue cheese from Dinafem, more recently Franco's lemon cheese and super lemon haze from GHS


----------



## Sexx Pistils (Apr 1, 2021)

Top 3 since getting my mmj licence: 

Golden Goat, Cookie Wreck and #1 is GMO Cookies. 

Hoping to try a batch of several landrace/heirloom strains this week. If they're the real thing, that is. Hopefully a licensed medical dispensary wouldn't mislabel them but some of them are incredibly rare so IDK. Chocolate Thai, Santa Marta Gold and Acapulco Gold are on the list.


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Apr 4, 2021)

My favorite ever to smoke is probably Purple Urkle..

Current favorites are: Gary Payton, Gelonade, Georgia Pie.


----------

